# If you could un-invent one thing...



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2015)

I asked my eight-year-old son this question, and now I'm asking you..

If you could go back in time and un-invent One thing, what one thing would have the most significant impact on the world today?

He said school, and I said the wheel.

What would your choice be and, why?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

Easy - cigarettes


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 21, 2015)

Meth - I wish the formula for it could be forgotten by every living soul.

(Started with just the reply of 'meth' but was told it was too short.)

I would really miss wheels.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2015)

I didn't say, "something you WANT to go away", I said, "something that, without it would have the most significant impact on the world "


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

OK - humans

_If you could "un-invent" one thing_, has a different implication, than the question you are really asking.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2015)

Electricity


----------



## LisaH (Jan 21, 2015)

guns......


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> OK - humans
> 
> _If you could "un-invent" one thing_, has a different implication, than the question you are really asking.



I don't understand your comment


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

I would have said - "What single thing in all of human history would have the most impact on the world today, if you eliminated it."  

"If you could 'un-invent' one thing," implies that you want to get rid of it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2015)

LisaH said:


> guns......



+1.0000000 (10 characters)


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I would have said - "What single thing in all of human history would have the most impact on the world today, if you eliminated it."
> 
> "If you could 'un-invent' one thing," implies that you want to get rid of it.



Eliminating it means you want to get rid of it.

Un -inventing?  my eight-year-old understood that to mean that you went back in time and literally un-invented it, as in it just never was invented at all.

The wheel was my first choice, then I said electricity, though that begs the question, was electricity invented or discovered?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

I am just explaining why people misinterpreted your question.


----------



## traveldaddy (Jan 21, 2015)

I was thinking of spray cheese, but after thinking about it I would probably go with either guns or central bankers - toss up between those two.

Craig


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2015)

(ducking) Religion. More have died over this than anything else.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Firearms. Or the second amendment


----------



## Patri (Jan 21, 2015)

Agree. The question was not clear, especially when reading the headline. Most impact - electricity. Get rid of - curly light bulbs.
(School is a funny answer.  Not much  more would get invented.)


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Developer Timeshare sales


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 21, 2015)

billymach4 said:


> Developer Timeshare sales



Then this Board wouldn't exist and we would never have communicated with each other on-line or even met in person with quite a few TUGgers over the years.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 21, 2015)

*Viagra*

That's right, the little blue pill that put thousands of men back in the "game."

It used to be you walk in a bar and all the guys with E D or as we used to call it, impotence, would be sitting around drinking and minding their own business.  Now they're all over the ladies showing off, so to speak, their new found manhood.

Second on my list is fake breasts.:ignore:


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> *Viagra*



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: That's the most significant invention in the world? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2015)

[you knew this was going to get removed]


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2015)

The internet certainly has changed the world in many ways that no one expected.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> (ducking) Religion. More have died over this than anything else.



Hitler and Stalin were atheists.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Hitler and Stalin were atheists.



Perhaps true, but the targets of their extermination efforts were not. It is not that religion in it's own right has caused so many wars and killings and exterminations, but that different people have different religious beliefs that they are willing to die, or kill for.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 21, 2015)

iconnections said:


> Then this Board wouldn't exist and we would never have communicated with each other on-line or even met in person like we did.




Well I did not intend to say all timeshares. Just the method in which the product is initially marketed. It would be nice if you could just buy in at a new development off the shelf. Not the timeshare boiler room presentation setup. I should really say timeshare sales people, but I don't want to label all of them as creeps. There are a few decent professionals. Just a few.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Hitler and Stalin were atheists.



But Hitler targeted religion.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

billymach4 said:


> But Hitler targeted religion.



Not completely true.  He was mainly targeting an ethnic group.  For example, it didn't matter whether you were a practicing Jew or had converted to Christianity.  It just mattered if you had a certain % of Jewish blood.

BTW, he also targeted gypsies, political dissidents, the mentally handicapped, etc.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Hitler and Stalin were atheists.



As well as the worst murderous regime in history - Mao Zedong.  Jim needs to go back to history class.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2015)

Un-invent implies a product of some sort that was specifically made, rather than a social interaction that developed more of its own accord (religion.) If the criterion is that it have the most significant impact on the world, then it would have to be something we use every day without thinking about it.

So maybe the internal combustion engine. Or gunpowder. Lightbulbs. The wheel, certainly, (although I'd think that was more accidentally discovered, then improved over time.) The bicycle. Refined fossil fuels as a heat/gasoline source. Long line fishing nets. Radio and Television.  Cell phones. Plastic products of any kind. 

As for things that I'd want to go away forever?  Only one:  My neighbor's incessantly barking dog. :ignore:

Dabe


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 21, 2015)

Popeil's Pocket Fisherman


----------



## BevL (Jan 21, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Not completely true.  He was mainly targeting an ethnic group.  For example, it didn't matter whether you were a practicing Jew or had converted to Christianity.  It just mattered if you had a certain % of Jewish blood.
> 
> BTW, he also targeted gypsies, political dissidents, the mentally handicapped, etc.



Perhaps, but if you check your history, you will see that he did target certain religious groups as well.   Purple triangles.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 21, 2015)

or maybe Shoe Goo...


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> As well as the worst murderous regime in history - Mao Zedong.



There have been religious wars for centuries- maybe thousands of years. Thinking the Crusades. Or the Mongol hoards of Asia, the Huns of Central Europe. Pharoah's charioteers taking off across the parted Red Sea for Moses' followers.  The Conquistadors enslaving and murdering the residents of the Americas. It goes on and on. And always justified for the glory of their Diety(s).

Maybe I should refresh my knowledge of history. When I grew up it wasn't so long ago.  

Jim


----------



## Bucky (Jan 22, 2015)

Cell phones!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Maybe I should refresh my knowledge of history. When I grew up it wasn't so long ago.
> 
> Jim



You probably should refresh it.  The top three murderous regimes in history already mentioned in this thread, killed many times more than the list you've mentioned here, and all tried to create a society without religion freedom and were led by atheists.  I don't really want to try it again.


----------



## Patri (Jan 22, 2015)

So because dictators wanted power over the masses who had sincere faith, the masses should abandon their faith to appease the dictators and make a nicer world?????


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2015)

Patri said:


> So because dictators wanted power over the masses who had sincere faith, the masses should abandon their faith to appease the dictators and make a nicer world?????



You seem to be asking for editorial comment here. That's not the premise of the OP. Here, read the initial request: 

"_If you could go back in time and un-invent One thing, what one thing would have the *most significant impact on the world* today?"
_
It doesn't specify positive or negative impact, just 'most significant'.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> You seem to be asking for editorial comment here. That's not the premise of the OP. Here, read the initial request:
> 
> "_If you could go back in time and un-invent One thing, what one thing would have the *most significant impact on the world* today?"
> _
> It doesn't specify positive or negative impact, just 'most significant'.



Wow, looking at it from that perspective, I may just have to agree with your answer then!  Good or bad, nothing has had as much influence over our society.  Maybe not your analysis of it, but your answer here might just be the right one - at least IMHO.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2015)

Folks - Please stay on topic, if this thread becomes a debate about religion, it will be closed.


----------



## Patri (Jan 22, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> You seem to be asking for editorial comment here.



Nah, just sharing my puzzlement over what you and others are saying about un-inventing religion. What a Stepford Wives world it would be without it. Stepford Husbands too. It truly would change the globe into something very stale and boring. No one could believe in something bigger than themselves.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2015)

Patri - the question is asking what would have the biggest IMPACT on the world if it didn't exist - not whether it's good or bad.


----------



## waffles77 (Jan 22, 2015)

At first I was going to say birth control, but that's not really one thing. 

So my alternate answer which I think may actually be more influential and thus have a greater impact is refrigeration. Without the ability to preserve food our daily lives would go from thinking about how we are going to cook our dinner to figuring out on a daily basis how we are going to get the food to cook dinner. 

We have so much more time to run hectic lives (haha instead of the relaxing one you might think food preservation would help) since we don't have to worry about where all our food for the day is going to come from....there is no raising animals, no daily chores to get milk or eggs, no slaughtering, no growing vegetables.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 22, 2015)

wow, never thought this question would generate such a discussion!  I was actually thinking of a physical type invention (telephone, tv, wheel, etc), BUT, uninviting something like religion would definitely have a significant impact.  

And, significant doesn't necessarily imply _good_ or *bad*.  Just in case, I went and consulted Webster's…

Significant:

large enough to be noticed or have an effect

: very important

: having a special or hidden meaning


Now, try figuring out where spray cheese, viagara, and breast implants fit into THAT definition!


----------



## isisdave (Jan 22, 2015)

As an engineer, I'd have to put some early simple machines up for consideration: the lever, the screw, and the inclined plane.

Without water pumps (a screw), we'd all be down by the river. [Perhaps in our timeshares.]

We should also consider "the practice of law" which I am astonished hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## traveldaddy (Jan 22, 2015)

How about money?

It makes the world (and timeshares) go round


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2015)

Penicillin
Pasteurization
Transistor

I don't think I would want to un-invent any of these, but any of these not happening would have a big impact on the world as we know it.


----------



## dwgrant (Jan 22, 2015)

Biggest impact, I have two suggestions, language and the flush toilet.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 23, 2015)

Facebook...


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 23, 2015)

I would have gone with religion too but dwgrant's language suggestion would probably solve that and make an even bigger impact. However, how about sex? Take that out of the equation and we're done here!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2015)

laurac260 said:


> wow, never thought this question would generate such a discussion!  I was actually thinking of a physical type invention (telephone, tv, wheel, etc), BUT, uninviting something like religion would definitely have a significant impact.
> 
> And, significant doesn't necessarily imply _good_ or *bad*.  Just in case, I went and consulted Webster's…
> 
> ...



With over 30 million men in the US alone experiencing E D, the use of this type drug is potentially big and important to those affected.  The world wide numbers must be staggering.

With nearly 5 million implant procedures in the US since 1997, and they started in 1962, we are talking about a large and important procedure.  Important to those who have chosen to have it and others that are affected.

This doesn't include reconstructive surgery due to loss due to breast cancer.

I chose these two more or less as a joke as the inventions I personally would want un-invented and I gave a reason for the first. My reason for the second is that I, that is me personally, don't see a need for making them larger.  It must be extreme social pressure or a perception that it will make one more desirable, I dunno.

The reason I'd like that un-invented is that I like them small and natural, in fact, the smaller the better.

Many of you are not giving reasons why you chose the invention you chose.  Let's hear them.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bad Reality TV

I can't stand it.  I keep waiting for it to go away but it just keeps multiplying.  They don't even do anything original anymore.  They get a thought and see how many variations they can come up with: save my restaurant, save my bakery, save my bar, save my hair salon, save my choir...and then there are all those individuals and families who have shows and I'm always asking "Who ARE these people?"

Okay, thank you for letting me rant


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 23, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> With over 30 million men in the US alone experiencing E D, the use of this type drug is potentially big and important to those affected.  The world wide numbers must be staggering.
> 
> With nearly 5 million implant procedures in the US since 1997, and they started in 1962, we are talking about a large and important procedure.  Important to those who have chosen to have it and others that are affected.
> 
> ...


However many of those experiencing ED are also overweight, type 2 diabetic suffer sleep apnea. Most of these are caused by lifestyle and the ED is as much a symptom as not being able to touch your toes. 
Prevention is cheaper and more sustainable than cure.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2015)

laurac260 said:


> wow, never thought this question would generate such a discussion!  I was actually thinking of a physical type invention (telephone, tv, wheel, etc), BUT, uninviting something like religion would definitely have a significant impact.
> 
> And, significant doesn't necessarily imply _good_ or *bad*.  Just in case, I went and consulted Webster's…
> 
> ...





SMHarman said:


> However many of those experiencing ED are also overweight, type 2 diabetic suffer sleep apnea. Most of these are caused by lifestyle and the ED is as much a symptom as not being able to touch your toes.
> Prevention is cheaper and more sustainable than cure.



No argument at all with what you say.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 23, 2015)

I think some have misunderstood the question.  It was, if you could go back in time,  what invention, if UN invented, *would have the most significant impact on the world today?  
* "  Not, "what would *I* like to see go away?"

The wheel, religion (if it can be considered an invention), the computer, language, the flush toilet, those are all inventions that have a significant impact on the world today.  _Significant_, by it's very definition, does not imply good, or bad.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2015)

laurac260 said:


> I think some have misunderstood the question.  It was, if you could go back in time,  what invention, if UN invented, *would have the most significant impact on the world today?
> * "  Not, "what would *I* like to see go away?"
> 
> The wheel, religion (if it can be considered an invention), the computer, language, the flush toilet, those are all inventions that have a significant impact on the world today.  _Significant_, by it's very definition, does not imply good, or bad.



Most impact according to who??

Every one in the world have a different opinion of what is significant.

I'm sure the Amish and many others in the world has no concern at all over computers or other things electrical.

I know you started the thread and may want it to go down a narrow path but that doesn't always happen here.  I've had my fun and will quit playing for now.  Thanks for starting the topic.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 23, 2015)

the concept and the selling of insurance


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 24, 2015)

The internal combustion engine.
.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 24, 2015)

LisaH said:


> guns......





SueDonJ said:


> +1.0000000 (10 characters)





Passepartout said:


> (ducking) Religion. More have died over this than anything else.





billymach4 said:


> Firearms. Or the second amendment



Guns...weapons in general...if I have to be material. 

If I can be less material, the mentalities (hate, intolerance, thirst for power, superiority complex....) that result in killing/conquest/war/terrorism.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2015)

Big Matt said:


> the concept and the selling of insurance



What about buying insurance?


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 24, 2015)

Big Matt said:


> the concept and the selling of insurance





dioxide45 said:


> What about buying insurance?



Why these?  No reasons given.


My reason for keeping that invention.

Before any form of insurance, if a bread winner died or was disabled his family was left to fend for them selves.

Thank you whoever invented disability and life insurance.


----------



## Sheryl (Jan 24, 2015)

Hmm ... different degrees of impact here.  In terms of impact on American society over the past century, I'd say that car-centricism is key.  Specifically, I'm thinking how urban neighborhoods were decimated by highways in the 1950s, encouraging people to abandon their neighborhoods and move outside the city, creating suburbs ... bad for neighborhood ties, city housing, sprawl, natural habitats ... I see lots of lonely people in the 'burbs these days who can no longer drive, and their neighbors aren't exactly close sitting on their front porches, no one's walking around to the grocery store, library, church or theater.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 24, 2015)

I had presumed that this thread was about what invention one could most do without.  If it is was has had the most impact, I go for the internal combustion engine.  Before it was invented, there was little difference between how far one could travel from Caesar's time through Napoleon  (and with that how far news and human contact would extend).  Even if there had been no wheels, the distance was about the same (one day's horse ride).

That did not change just a little, but entirely with the invention of the internal combustion engine.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2015)

Sheryl said:


> Hmm ... different degrees of impact here.  In terms of impact on American society over the past century, I'd say that car-centricism is key.  Specifically, I'm thinking how urban neighborhoods were decimated by highways in the 1950s, encouraging people to abandon their neighborhoods and move outside the city, creating suburbs ... bad for neighborhood ties, city housing, sprawl, natural habitats ... I see lots of lonely people in the 'burbs these days who can no longer drive, and their neighbors aren't exactly close sitting on their front porches, no one's walking around to the grocery store, library, church or theater.



So, ummm, if 300 million of us were all on horses, there would of necessity be MOUNTAINS of excrement. Where would you propose to dispose of it? Yes, cars have had a large effect on society, but compared to the alternatives, it might be the least destructive.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> So, ummm, if 300 million of us were all on horses, there would of necessity be MOUNTAINS of excrement. Where would you propose to dispose of it? Yes, cars have had a large effect on society, but compared to the alternatives, it might be the least destructive.



Simple, Jim:  Just add it to the steaming piles already all over Washington, DC.  LOL!!! :hysterical:

Dave


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 24, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> I had presumed that this thread was about what invention one could most do without.  If it is was has had the most impact, I go for the internal combustion engine.  Before it was invented, there was little difference between how far one could travel from Caesar's time through Napoleon  (and with that how far news and human contact would extend).  Even if there had been no wheels, the distance was about the same (one day's horse ride).
> 
> That did not change just a little, but entirely with the invention of the internal combustion engine.


I do agree that the internal combustion engine is significant.  

But, back to wheels (not that I have the right answer, of course…)

We tend to think of wheels in terms of _transportation_, but, before electricity, and internal combustion engines, wheels were used for a multitude of things, think mills, the first sewing "machines", moving otherwise immovable objects.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> So, ummm, if 300 million of us were all on horses, there would of necessity be MOUNTAINS of excrement. Where would you propose to dispose of it? Yes, cars have had a large effect on society, but compared to the alternatives, it might be the least destructive.



Put in on the neighbor's lawn.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 24, 2015)

Selling Insurance is basically one party betting that they can charge a certain amount of money and have enough left over for profit and then to have the ability to pay the claims.

Insurance is huge and ever present in our society.

You buy:
Health insurance
Auto insurance
Life Insurance
Medical Insurance
Accident Insurance
Umbrella Policies

This gives people a back stop and a safe haven when catastrophic things happen.  Without it there would be a lot more people bankrupt and without worldly possessions.  

We would do things really differently without insurance.



csxjohn said:


> Why these?  No reasons given.
> 
> 
> My reason for keeping that invention.
> ...


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 24, 2015)

Welfare for able bodied citizens.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 24, 2015)

Big Matt said:


> Selling Insurance is basically one party betting that they can charge a certain amount of money and have enough left over for profit and then to have the ability to pay the claims.
> 
> Insurance is huge and ever present in our society.
> 
> ...


However uninventing Health Insurance would be a good thing in the USA

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/288009.php?tw


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I think I'd consider the ramifications of television.  Certainly, if you're looking at something that influences public morality/aspirations/life style, television has had a huge impact.  It wouldn't change life in the way that doing without electricity would, granted, but its impact upon how modern people think and live has been enormous.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 25, 2015)

Sheryl said:


> Hmm ... different degrees of impact here.  In terms of impact on American society over the past century, I'd say that car-centricism is key.  Specifically, I'm thinking how urban neighborhoods were decimated by highways in the 1950s, encouraging people to abandon their neighborhoods and move outside the city, creating suburbs ... bad for neighborhood ties, city housing, sprawl, natural habitats ... I see lots of lonely people in the 'burbs these days who can no longer drive, and their neighbors aren't exactly close sitting on their front porches, no one's walking around to the grocery store, library, church or theater.





Passepartout said:


> So, ummm, if 300 million of us were all on horses, there would of necessity be MOUNTAINS of excrement. Where would you propose to dispose of it? Yes, cars have had a large effect on society, but compared to the alternatives, it might be the least destructive.



There is another alternative and that is mass transit, both inter and intra city.  I just had this discussion the other day with a friend who owns an auto repair and U-Haul dealership.

Politics in the early part of the last century changed how we do things in this county and Henry Ford had a lot of that influence.  When public money is steered toward highways instead of rail we get a different culture in this county than we see elsewhere.

Sheryl did not say "cars" but the way this county has embraced them.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 25, 2015)

Definitely the IRS.


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 27, 2015)

I vote for email.  Although it allows for rapid response and written documentation I think it has overtaken businesses and personal lives.  People  often expect an instantaneous response with email, even at night and on weekends. I know that I am so busy responding to email that I rarely have time to do the rest of my job, and I don't like to check it at home. They stack up so quickly and become overwelming, and can be repetitive. (I had an agent send me 21 emails in less than an hour, in regards to 1 letter she received, on an account that brought in less than $75 in revenue.  We lost money on the account by the emails alone. One call could have solved the problem and taken less than 2 minutes.)

Before email people had to plan things in advance, to give time for things to be processed.  To me it seems that electronic communication has taken the personal part out of the world and contributed to the "I want to have it and I want to have it NOW" society.  Not to mention that it has no tone and therefore is often misinterpreted as it has no vocal cues as to the emotion behind the emails. -although I have to admit, it took a while, but my coworkers finally figured out that that when there were a lot of     s in my email response it was an indication that I was NOT happy, but did not want the email to come off to harsh.


----------



## Patri (Jan 27, 2015)

jlr10 said:


> (I had an agent send me 21 emails in less than an hour, in regards to 1 letter she received, on an account that brought in less than $75 in revenue.  We lost money on the account by the emails alone. One call could have solved the problem and taken less than 2 minutes.)




It would have been funny to hit 'reply' to every one of them, but not add a response. She would have had to read each email looking for your answer. Might have gotten the message.


----------



## klpca (Jan 27, 2015)

jlr10 said:


> I vote for email.  Although it allows for rapid response and written documentation I think it has overtaken businesses and personal lives.  People  often expect an instantaneous response with email, even at night and on weekends. I know that I am so busy responding to email that I rarely have time to do the rest of my job, and I don't like to check it at home. They stack up so quickly and become overwelming, and can be repetitive. (I had an agent send me 21 emails in less than an hour, in regards to 1 letter she received, on an account that brought in less than $75 in revenue.  We lost money on the account by the emails alone. One call could have solved the problem and taken less than 2 minutes.)
> 
> Before email people had to plan things in advance, to give time for things to be processed.  To me it seems that electronic communication has taken the personal part out of the world and contributed to the "I want to have it and I want to have it NOW" society.  Not to mention that it has no tone and therefore is often misinterpreted as it has no vocal cues as to the emotion behind the emails. -although I have to admit, it took a while, but my coworkers finally figured out that that when there were a lot of     s in my email response it was an indication that I was NOT happy, but did not want the email to come off to harsh.



This is my favorite one. You are absolutely correct.

I work in a small office so this doesn't happen to me,  but I have a friend who works for a large corporation. She will receive an email with a request. Two minutes later the email sender will walk over to her cube and ask if she has done the requested task yet. Really? Btw , at first I thought that my friend was exaggerating, but others in the same company have also complained about this same thing happening so I think it's real. I think that email is what allows it to happen. Being a pest in person is much more difficult.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2015)

Methinks that the items being posted lately are largely 'pet peeves', rather than inventions or innovations with significant world impact. Sure, a number of people's lives would be changed if alternatives were to substitute for email, government funding, television, insurance, flush toilets, highways, etc. But in much of the 3rd world, these things don't exist. Life goes on. And I'd wager that if those things were offered to those 3rd world inhabitants, they'd jump right on them.

Jim


----------



## jme (Jan 27, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> As for things that I'd want to go away forever?  Only one:  My neighbor's incessantly barking dog. :ignore:
> 
> Dabe



there's an invention for that, too.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> .... And I'd wager that if those things were offered to those 3rd world inhabitants, they'd jump right on them.
> 
> Jim



Especially the flush toilets.


----------

